# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Είμαι τρομερά αρρωστοφοβικό άτομο σε σημείο τρέλας

## masked

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum. Είμαι 28 χρόνων.

Δεν αντέχω άλλο στο θέμα με τις αρρώστιες, έχει αρρωστήσει το μυαλό μου. Με πονάει λίγο ο λαιμός, νομίζω έπαθα καρκίνο. Ιδρώνουν λίγο οι παλάμες μου, νομίζω έχω άλλη σοβαρή αρρώστια, βγάζω ένα σπυράκι, νομίζω πως πάλι κάτι θα πάθω.

Η χειρότερη μου φοβία είναι ο hiv. Είχα κάνει σεξ με ένα άτομο 3 φορές και είχε σπάσει το προφυλακτικό 2 φορές. Αυτό έγινε πριν 6 χρόνια, το 2013. Αργότερα είχα κάνει στοματικό σε κάποιον 3 φορές χωρίς προφυλακτικό επίσης, το 2014. Απ ότι κατάλαβα τότε δεν εξπερμάτωσε στο στόμα μου απ όσο θυμάμαι καμία φορά. Και τα δύο άτομα είχαν σίγουρα έντονη ερωτική ζωή. Δεν είχα κανένα αρχικό σύμπτωμα ωστόσο. Ήταν οι μοναδικές κινδύνου επαφές που είχα ποτέ στην ζωή μου. Από τότε προσέχω τρομακτικά, το μετάνιωσα τρομερά.
Από τότε ζω έναν εφιάλτη! Το 2015 είχα πετάξει σπυράκια από μια μόλυνση με ένα ξυραφάκι και μου κόλλησε στο μυαλό για κάποιους μήνες τότε πως ήταν από το hiv. Μετά από λίγο καιρό είχα ξεχαστεί και ζούσα χωρίς άγχος γι αυτό το θέμα. ΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ που τον τελευταίο καιρό με ξανάπιασε το άγχος σχετικά με αυτό.. Βγάζω ένα σπυρί που με τρώει, νομίζω είναι από το aids. Κρυώνω λιγάκι, aids. με πονάει λίγο μια άρθρωση aids. Δεν αντέχω άλλο παιδιά..... Κοντεύω να τρελαθώ μήπως κόλλησα πρωτού 5 χρόνια και πάθω aids σύντομα...

Να σημειώσω πως εδώ και 5-6 χρόνια δεν αρρώστησα ποτέ με πυρετό κτλπ, μόνο ένα κρύωμα είχα πάθει στο χωριό μου πριν 5 μήνες 6-7 μέρες ( είχα τον λαιμό, φλέματα, με έκαιγε λίγο το στήθος αν έκανα να βήξω) αλλά χωρίς πυρετό και μου πέρασε με ένα απλό σιρόπι.

Πιστεύετε πως την γλίτωσα όσο αφορά τον καταραμένο hiv η να ανησυχώ ακόμα? Όλοι μου λένε δεν έχω τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα μεσα στο κοσμο σου βλεπεις τους παντες σαν αντιπαλους ετσι εξηγιται γιατι κοντευεις να τρελαθεις

----------


## masked

τι εννοείς αλέξανδρε?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ακομα και αυτους που εκανες σεξ τους βλεπεις σα να σε "μολυναν"

----------


## garida

διαβαζω οσους εχετε αρρωστοφοβια και βλεπω κατι κοινο..δεν πατε για εξετασεις. γιατι? αφου τοσο το σκεφτεσαι οτο ισως κολλησες γιατι δεν πας? 
μαλλον κατι αλλο κρυβεται. εχεις παει σε ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο?

----------


## geodim

Φίλε γλίτωσε τον εαυτό σου από περαιτέρω αγωνία και πήγαινε κάνε το τεστ. Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχεις τίποτα και να ησυχάσεις.

Garida πολλοί φοβούνται να πάνε γιατί τέτοιες αρρώστιες είναι τερματικές. Άλλοι με νοσοφοβια πχ για καρδιά τρέχουν κάθε τρεις και λίγο 

'of course I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice'

----------


## oboro

Το HIV ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι τερματικο πλεον, σωστα; Ενιγουεϊ δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτος ο πραγματικος λογος, αφου δεν εξηγει γιατι μια τερματικη νοσος "επιλεγη" (μη συβειδητα βεβαια) απο τα ψυχολογικα ως αντικειμενο της φοβιας. Μαλλον το αντιστροφο ισχυει: και και η βαρυτητα της "επιλογης" και η αποφυγη γιατρων/εξετασεων καθρεφτιζουν τη βαρυτητα της νοσοφοβιας.

----------


## geodim

Όντως δεν είναι τερματικο το AIDS , δεν διατύπωσα σωστά αυτό που ήθελα να πω, ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι που θεωρούν πως έχουν μια ασθένεια (η σύνδρομο) πολύ σοβαρή , αντιδρούν συνήθως μπαίνοντας σε μια κατάσταση άρνησης παρά πανικού. Άγνοια είναι ευτυχία προφανώς. 
Σε αντίθεση με νοσοφοβικους που ψάχνονται για πολλές και διάφορες ασθένειες ανάλογα με τα συμπτώματα οι οποίοι συνήθως βρίσκονται σε κατάσταση πανικού και αρχίζουν επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς, εξετάσεις κλπ 

'of course I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice'

----------


## oboro

Οι αρρωστοφοβικοι εχουν αρνηση ως προς τα ψυχολογικα αιτια, οχι τα σωματικα συμπτωματα. Αλλη αρνηση εχει ο σωματικος κι αλλη ο ψυχικος πασχων σε αυτη την περιπτωση και δεν βλεπω πως μπορεις να ερμηνευσεις το ενα με τη βοηθεια του αλλου. Επισης δεν ειναι αληθεια πως το τρεξιμο για εξετασεις κλπ ειναι ο μονος τροπος εκτονωσης του αγχους. Και οι νοσοφοβικοι που αρνουνται να πανε στο γιατρο γραφουν ας πουμε πολλα ποστ για το ποσο ανησυχουν. Η διαφορα ειναι πως αποφευγοντας την εξεταση, περα απ' το οτι αποφευγουν αυτο το κομματι της πραγματικοτητας, κλεινουν και μια απο τις "βαλβιδες εκτονωσης" του αγχους τους. Για αυτο λεω πως ψιλοκανει μπαμ οτι η αποφυγη εξετασεων, γιατρων κλπ δεν εχει να κανει με τη βαρυτητα της ασθενειας (που ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως "στημενη") αλλα με τη βαρυτητα της νοσοφοβιας.

----------


## oboro

masked σε ειδικο για το ψυχολογικο κομματι εχεις παει; Εστω για να μετριασεις το αγχος με καποια αγωγη πχ

----------


## geodim

> Οι αρρωστοφοβικοι εχουν αρνηση ως προς τα ψυχολογικα αιτια, οχι τα σωματικα συμπτωματα. Αλλη αρνηση εχει ο σωματικος κι αλλη ο ψυχικος πασχων σε αυτη την περιπτωση και δεν βλεπω πως μπορεις να ερμηνευσεις το ενα με τη βοηθεια του αλλου. Επισης δεν ειναι αληθεια πως το τρεξιμο για εξετασεις κλπ ειναι ο μονος τροπος εκτονωσης του αγχους. Και οι νοσοφοβικοι που αρνουνται να πανε στο γιατρο γραφουν ας πουμε πολλα ποστ για το ποσο ανησυχουν. Η διαφορα ειναι πως αποφευγοντας την εξεταση, περα απ' το οτι αποφευγουν αυτο το κομματι της πραγματικοτητας, κλεινουν και μια απο τις "βαλβιδες εκτονωσης" του αγχους τους. Για αυτο λεω πως ψιλοκανει μπαμ οτι η αποφυγη εξετασεων, γιατρων κλπ δεν εχει να κανει με τη βαρυτητα της ασθενειας (που ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως "στημενη") αλλα με τη βαρυτητα της νοσοφοβιας.



Δεν υπάρχει προσπάθεια ερμηνείας τους ενός με τη βοήθεια του άλλου, σύγκρινα δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα την συμπεριφορά ενός μη νοσοφοβικού που ενώ έχει κάποιο σύμπτωμα ή υποψία πως πάσχει από κάτι δεν πηγαίνει στον γιατρό αλλά προτιμά να κάθετε στα αυγά του και να μην ξέρει (ας ανησυχεί στο background) και ενός νοσοφοβικού που δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί πως είναι ψυχολογικά τα αίτια και γκουκλάρει συμπτώματα, τρέχει στους γιατρούς σε κατάσταση πανικού κλπ. Είναι διακριτές συμπεριφορές αυτές και τις συγκρίνω για να δείξω την ακρότητά τους και συνεπώς οτι καμία από τις δύο δεν τις θεωρώ "υγιείς".
Βαλβίδες εκτόνωσης είναι και οι επισκέψεις στα έκτακτα και γιατρούς, και ποστς εδώ με ερωτήσεις και περιγραφές, και να μιλάνε στους φίλους τους/οικογένεια , ακόμη και το να ψάχνεις στο google μπορεί να λειτουργήσει έτσι.

Μάλλον διαφωνείς μόνος σου? Και εν τέλη τι προτείνεις ακριβώς να μην κάνει το τεστ?

----------


## oboro

Διαφωνω με αυτο που ειπες αρχικα, που συνεχισες να λες και που μαλλον και τωρα συνεχιζεις. Τωρα πως διαβαζοντας τα ποστ μου εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι κατα του τεστ μονο εσυ το ξερεις.

----------


## geodim

> Διαφωνω με αυτο που ειπες αρχικα, που συνεχισες να λες και που μαλλον και τωρα συνεχιζεις. Τωρα πως διαβαζοντας τα ποστ μου εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι κατα του τεστ μονο εσυ το ξερεις.


Μα ο σκοπός αυτών που έγραψα ήταν να πάει ο άνθρωπος να κάνει το τεστ να του φύγει η ανησυχία και μετά βουρ ψυχολόγο, αν δεν έχει πάει/πηγαίνει γιατί δεν το αναφέρει.

Τι να κάνουμε, αυτά έχει η ζωή δεν γίνεται να συμφωνούμε όλοι σε όλα. Και εγώ διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες, δε θα το κάνω και εθνικό ζήτημα όμως.

----------


## oboro

Πρωτα διαμαρτυρεσαι εσυ που διαφωνησα μαζι σου (μαλιστα υποτιθεται χωρις λογο), μετα λες οτι η διαφωνια ειναι δικαιωμα. Οκ, λολ. Μαλλον εσενα εξ' αρχης ενοχλησε που διαφωνησα με κατι που εγραψες, χωρις πρωτα να ζητησω αδεια η εστω να συμβουλευτω τους αγελαιους νομους βρε αδερφε. Μαλλον δε σου αρεσει να σε αμφισβητουν. Φυσικα και δεν ειναι "εθνικο θεμα" να επιχειρηματολογει καποιος κοντρα σε κατι που εγραψες εσυ. Αλλα απ' την αλλη δε χρειαζεται και να ειναι.

----------


## geodim

Χαχα.. καλά ότι ναναι... εσύ ψάχνεις αφορμή για καυγά μου φαίνεται. Σε έχω ξαναδεί να τσακωνεσαι με διάφορους εδώ στο φόρουμ Anyway όπως είπα μπορούμε να συμφωνούμε και να διαφωνούμε ελεύθερα, δεν υπάρχει κάποια παρεξήγηση από τη μεριά μου.
Αρκετά μπαχαλεψαμε το thread νομίζω


'of course I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice'

----------


## masked

Το έχω σκεφτεί να το κάνω αλλά στο τέλος η το μετανιώνω η όλοι μου λένε πως είναι στο μυαλό μου.
Πιο πολύ φοβάμαι για τις 1-2 φορές που πήγα πριν 6 χρόνια με εκείνο το άτομο τότε χωρίς προφύλαξη. η πρώτη με αυτό το άτομο ήταν το 2011 και οι άλλες 1-2 το 2013, αυτό. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε χωρίς να αρρωσταίνω καθόλου εύκολα μέχρι και σήμερα, έστω με μια απλή ίωση. Μόνο πριν κάτι μήνες επειδή βγήκα με ιδρώτα έξω στο κρύο και πήγαινα πέρα δώθε αλλά δεν έκανα ούτε εκεί πυρετό και μου πέρασε χωρίς να πάρω καν φάρμακα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα. Μέχρι σήμερα νιώθω πως έχω πολύ δυνατό οργανισμό. Να φανταστείτε πως από το 2011 δεν έχω αναπτύξει μέχρι σήμερα πάνω από 37.5 πυρετό, από γρίπη η κρύωμα η κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε είχα κανένα πρώτο σύμπτωμα επίσης μετά τις επαφές εκείνες.

Τώρα αν αρρωστήσω ξαφνικά από aids, τι να πω? Μάλλον θα δείξει η νεκροψία. :3

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Εγω αμφιβαλω αν υπαρχει τετοια ασθενεια.

----------


## Sonia

masked, πήγαινε κάνε το τεστ, αλλά κάνε μία προεργασία με τον εαυτό σου πρώτα. Ότι το τεστ είναι σημαντικό σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία και δεν θα το αμφισβητήσεις. Ότι αν δείξει ότι δεν έχεις κάτι, θα αφήσεις πίσω σου αυτές τις σκέψεις και δεν θα μπεις στην διαδικασία της αμφιβολίας και ότι δεν είναι έγκυρο ας πούμε και πάει λέγοντας. Θα σε φάει η αγωνία και το άγχος μέχρι να το κάνεις, αλλά μην το αναβάλεις. Πήγαινε να ξεμπερδεύεις και να ηρεμήσεις μετά επιτέλους.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Το ότι στις μέρες μας που το AIDS δεν είναι πλέον ανίατη ασθένεια και είναι πλήρως ιάσιμη και μπορεί ο φορέας να έχει τόσο φυσιολογική ζωή που μπορεί να φέρει και παιδιά στον κόσμο, να υπάρχουν φοβίες σχετικά με αυτό με ξεπερνάει. Είναι σαν να φοβάμαι το ζάχαρο, την ίωση τι να πω...πιστεύω πιο πολύ μετάνιωσες την πράξη σου με το άτομο αυτό παρά ο φόβος σου.

----------


## Remedy

> Το έχω σκεφτεί να το κάνω αλλά στο τέλος η το μετανιώνω η όλοι μου λένε πως είναι στο μυαλό μου.
> Πιο πολύ φοβάμαι για τις 1-2 φορές που πήγα πριν 6 χρόνια με εκείνο το άτομο τότε χωρίς προφύλαξη. η πρώτη με αυτό το άτομο ήταν το 2011 και οι άλλες 1-2 το 2013, αυτό. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε χωρίς να αρρωσταίνω καθόλου εύκολα μέχρι και σήμερα, έστω με μια απλή ίωση. Μόνο πριν κάτι μήνες επειδή βγήκα με ιδρώτα έξω στο κρύο και πήγαινα πέρα δώθε αλλά δεν έκανα ούτε εκεί πυρετό και μου πέρασε χωρίς να πάρω καν φάρμακα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα. Μέχρι σήμερα νιώθω πως έχω πολύ δυνατό οργανισμό. Να φανταστείτε πως από το 2011 δεν έχω αναπτύξει μέχρι σήμερα πάνω από 37.5 πυρετό, από γρίπη η κρύωμα η κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε είχα κανένα πρώτο σύμπτωμα επίσης μετά τις επαφές εκείνες.
> 
> Τώρα αν αρρωστήσω ξαφνικά από aids, τι να πω? Μάλλον θα δείξει η νεκροψία. :3


εννοεις οτι απο το 2013 δεν εχεις ξανακανει σεξ, ή οτι κανεις αλλα παιρνεις προφυλαξεις;
αφου ειναι τοσο παλιο το περιστατικο, γιατι δεν κανεις την εξεταση να ησυχασεις και καθεσαι και σκας;
κι αυτο με τους πυρετους τι μας το λες;
θα μπορουσες να εχεις κρυολογησει 20 φορες μεχρι τωρα. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις ειντς...

----------


## Remedy

> Το ότι στις μέρες μας που το AIDS δεν είναι πλέον ανίατη ασθένεια και είναι πλήρως ιάσιμη και μπορεί ο φορέας να έχει τόσο φυσιολογική ζωή που μπορεί να φέρει και παιδιά στον κόσμο, να υπάρχουν φοβίες σχετικά με αυτό με ξεπερνάει. Είναι σαν να φοβάμαι το ζάχαρο, την ίωση τι να πω...*πιστεύω πιο πολύ μετάνιωσες την πράξη σου με το άτομο αυτό παρά ο φόβος σου.*


ακριβως αυτο πιστευω κι εγω.

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα,

Πήγαινε κάνε το τεστ να ηρεμήσεις. Έχω κι εγώ απίστευτη φοβία με το έντερο και μετά από 9 μήνες τώρα θα πάω για κολονοσκοπηση αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο πραγματικά. Θα το κάνω να τελειώνει και να ηρεμήσω. Καντο κι εσύ το συντομοτερο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γιατί βασανίζεις τον εαυτο σου και δεν πηγαίνεις απλα να ελεγχθείς;δεν ειναι κακο και εγω πηγαινω ισα ισα αν ποτέ κολλήσεις κατι οσο πιο γρηγορα το αντιμετωπίσεις τοσο το καλύτερο. Το aids πια δεν ειναι όπως ηταν 20 χρόνια πριν. Εχω δυο φίλους οροθετικούς και οι δυο εχουν μηδενίσει τον ιο και ζουν φυσιολογικά. Έχει κολλήσει σε πολλα άτομα οτι το aids ειναι το τέλος του κόσμου. Γνωρίζετε οτι πλέον μπορεί μια οροθετικη μητέρα να γεννήσει ένα υγιή μωρό; Έχουμε το aids σα το τελος του κόσμου. Ε δεν ειναι.

----------


## Nefeli28

> διαβαζω οσους εχετε αρρωστοφοβια και βλεπω κατι κοινο..δεν πατε για εξετασεις. γιατι? αφου τοσο το σκεφτεσαι οτο ισως κολλησες γιατι δεν πας? 
> μαλλον κατι αλλο κρυβεται. εχεις παει σε ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο?


Εγώ που φοβάμαι το ίδιο πήγα 3 φορές αλλά δεν ηρεμώ. Με τίποτα...

----------


## Georgewww

Παλι με προλαβε η @φαντασια? :) 

Πας κανεις το τεστ αμεσα για να μη βασανιζεσε, αν πας πιο αργα μπορει να σου εχει κανει ηδη ψυχολογικα.. πας γρηγορα και εισαι οκ μετα, το ξεχνας. ειναι 100% επιτυχια το τεστ (σχεδον, αμα εισαι ψυχο το κανεις 2 φορες χαχα)
ΑΝ δε το βγαλεις αφου κανεις το τεστ, ΤΟΤΕ ισως χρειαστεις ψυχο .. να περιμενεις μερικες μερες πριν πας.. μπορει να φυγει.

Η νεφελι28 ειναι άλλη περίπτωση, δε πιστευω να σου βγει κι εσενα ετσι, και 100 να πας νεφελη μου εσυ θα λες μηπως στο δρομο που γυρνουσα απο το τεστ φτερνιστικε καποιος με αιμα στα σαλια και κολησα? :) Οντως θες ψυχο, ή να δεις τη ζωη διαφορετικα, μακαρι να τα καταφερνες και μονη σου, παντως ο ψυχο δεν ειναι σαν τον οδοντιατρο που δε χρειαζεται κατι απο σενα... ο ψυχο δε σε κανει καλα, σε βοηθαει ΕΣΥ να κανεις τον εαυτο σου καλα. Αν εσυ δε "θελεις" δε θα γινει ποτε και με τιποτα.

Τωρα δε ξερω αν πρεπει να το πω, αλλα θα το πω με τροπο γιατι εινια σημαντικο, ο επειδη κι εγω σαν αγορακι εκανα διαφορα με κοριτσακια :) ο κινδυνος οπως εχω καταλαβει ειναι στον HPV, καρκινογονος ιος για τραχηλο(λαιμου ή μητρας), αυτο σημαινει οτι κανεις τεστ παπ οποτε πρεπει... τεστ αλλο δεν υπαρχει για να δεις αν το εχεις, το εχει το μεγαλυτερο μερος του πλυθησμου και να θυμασαι αν δεις τιποτα σε μεγεθος σπυρακι σαν μπροκολο σε σχημα, σε οποιονδηποτε τραχηλο, πας στο σε ενα καλο γιατρο. Δε σημαινει σιγουρα κατι κακο, αλλα πας. Οχι αγχος μεν, γιατι και αυτοκ μπορεις να μας πατησει σημερα, αλλα βλεπουμε κατι? παμε γιατρο.

----------


## seiraina

> Το ότι στις μέρες μας που το AIDS δεν είναι πλέον ανίατη ασθένεια και είναι πλήρως ιάσιμη και μπορεί ο φορέας να έχει τόσο φυσιολογική ζωή που μπορεί να φέρει και παιδιά στον κόσμο, να υπάρχουν φοβίες σχετικά με αυτό με ξεπερνάει. Είναι σαν να φοβάμαι το ζάχαρο, την ίωση τι να πω...πιστεύω πιο πολύ μετάνιωσες την πράξη σου με το άτομο αυτό παρά ο φόβος σου.


ε τοτε να μην χρησιμοποει κανεις προφυλακτικο και να πηγαινουμε ετσι ολοι με ολους αφου ειναι πληρως ιασιμο....

----------


## geodim

Δεν είναι ιάσιμη είναι χρόνια ασθένεια, πρέπει να παίρνεις φάρμακα μια ζωή

----------

